
It Took 83 Rocket Engines and Motors to Get to the Moon - sohkamyung
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/vintagespace/2018/01/15/it-took-83-engines-to-get-to-the-moon/
======
meesterdude
I've been watching a lot of Scott Manley on youtube play through kerbal space
program. In the past two weeks I've learned more about rocket science than I
would of ever expected. Scott's extremely well informed on the topic and
entertaining as well.

In one video he even took a deep dive on how apollo 14 had to reprogram a
computer mid-flight due to a faulty "abort" button that would be a problem on
re-entry if it triggered. Neat seeing the underlying code and interface.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSSmNUl9Snw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSSmNUl9Snw)

But anyway it's things like these, where they'll stick a total of 83 rockets &
motors to get something done, or the crazyness they did to land the rover,
that really speaks to the separation of science and engineering.

------
xupybd
It sucks that this is all history. It doesn't seem like there has been any
news worth breakthroughs in space propulsion since the Apollo era.

